# Priming Mobile Home Roof



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have a single wide about 16 years old. Starting to get bad rusting on roof over cross braces. Would appreciate suggestions on painting it. Thinking about a heavy coat of silver/aluminum colored Rustoleum this year and then white coating next year.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

They make a special coating for Rvs and mobile homes.. It is not that expensive at all..


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

Kool-Seal. It's silver colored and has tar.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have used Kool-Seal before and rust bled through it in less than one year. Maybe product has improved since then.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I would think if you used a "rusty metal" primer and then applied Kool Seal it would stop the bleed through problem


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

We used silver Rustoleum on the rust spots on our mobile home roof. Then about a month later we coated the whole roof with roof coat that had fibers in it. Don't remember the name but got it at Home Depot. It did a great job.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I would think if you used a "rusty metal" primer and then applied Kool Seal it would stop the bleed through problem


It is usually best to you the primer made by the manufacturer of the main coat to be sure they are compatible.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Rick said:


> It is usually best to you the primer made by the manufacturer of the main coat to be sure they are compatible.


 I agree with that when using regular paints. Kool Seal is asphalt based and will stick to any clean surface. Its also best when applied thickly


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

Ken, I would head for a large, paint dealer who deals exclusively with painting professsionals. NOT a home depot or hardware store. Ask what they reccommend? The guys who sell the paint for water towers and steel bridges are going to know a lot about doing a quality paint job on rusty metal. Remember the cheapest part of the job is the paint, so even if the paint is shockingly expensive, it's still a bargain if you get five years more service out of the paint job. Good luck.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I rented a mobile home space to a person and he later abandoned the home
and left the state. It is an older home and the roof was rather rusty
but he rest of the home was holding up very well so I decided to rent the home and space and I had to fix the roof. I bought 5 gallons of
good quality aluminum paint and coated the roof rather thickly. This
was 3 years ago and the roof contiues to look freshly painted. I have
tried the mobile home roof coatings in the past and the end results were
disappointing. I have since painted an early 1900 farm house whose roof
with the small individual metal shingles from the era. The same type of aluminum paint was used and it too is holding and the appearance is great.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

First treat the rust with a rust treatment. Ospho is one brand name, but there are others. These products cause a chemical reaction with the rust, and turn it into a black primer. Then paint with elastomeric paint.


----------

